# Can you have shrimp with a bristlenose pleco?



## Zoe (10 Aug 2015)

And in a similar vein, would a pleco be ok in a tank with a carpeting plant covered substrate?


----------



## roadmaster (10 Aug 2015)

I keep Bristlenose with cherry shrimp and no issues.
I have three adult bristlenose and a swarm of babies I'm growin out to trade for credit at local Mom and Pop store.
Would not recommend  adult bristlenose with carpet type substrate for they can uproot the carpet snuffling about for food.


----------



## Zoe (10 Aug 2015)

Ok, what sub would be ok with the shrimp?


----------



## nicpapa (10 Aug 2015)

Yes there is no problem to keep shrimp wiht bristlenoses, some times they accidentally eat shrimplets.


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Aug 2015)

Bristlenose plecos like to dig the substrate if it's sand. Mine used to make deep pits down to the glass. So in that scenario carpet plants were a no no. Now he's in a small gravel substrate tank and he can't dig it thankfully because there's soil underneath and it would be a mess.  So destruction has stopped. I used to have carpet plants and it was not problem with him at all, he never uprooted them in this tank.    And I have hundreds of shrimp in the tank. I don't think he eats them or even tries to eat them.


----------

